# Pet Peeves - what really, really irritates you?



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I find myself increasing irritated by people who talk endlessly, filling the air with words, whilst never getting to the point. 
This sounds harsh but some folk don't half ramble on in a way that's disrespectful of the other person's time. Really, the art of conversation is about saying something interesting and involving the listener - not just transmitting until their eyes glaze over and they think of faking an angina attack/ claim to have left a pan on the stove/ need to pick hubs up from the station - just to get away. 

I've vented my spleen, so tell me - what are your pet peeves?


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

People that abuse children and animals.  Then freak if they get caught.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Well, I think of pet peeves as less serious things than child/animal abuse (which to me is plain wrong, not just a pet peeve), so I'll go to the other end of the spectrum to things that bother me but really aren't worth worrying about: sportscasters who use the subjective form of a pronoun when they should be using the objective form, usually in order to sound like they're using highfalutin grammar.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a lot of pet peeves, but I think my wife will concur that the one thing that gets me the most upset is when a person falsely accuses me of something.  Of course, no one likes it, but even little things will immediately get me upset. If a driver honks at me when I know I am doing something right, but they don't like it, will send me into a rage. Being told I did even the most minor thing when I know that I didn't can lead to me arguing.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

balaspa said:


> I have a lot of pet peeves, but I think my wife will concur that the one thing that gets me the most upset is when a person falsely accuses me of something. Of course, no one likes it, but even little things will immediately get me upset. If a driver honks at me when I know I am doing something right, but they don't like it, will send me into a rage. Being told I did even the most minor thing when I know that I didn't can lead to me arguing.


I'm guessing a lot of people will have driving related peeves! I have several:
- driver's being on the mobile phone whilst driving 
- driver's who ignore the highway code because their vehicle is larger than mine
- driver's who take an age to notice the light has changed from red to green and make me miss the light change.

(I do sound like Mr Angry, don't I  )


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Coffee slurpers and noisy eating.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

As a worker in the food industry....My pet peeves...
1. People who don't know what they want to order at drive.
2. People who want to change their order when I am handing them their order. (This is different if a mistake was made...though if you teen just changed their mind...take control of the situation)
3. Those who think the tip jar is resource for achieving exact change.
4. People who cannot take a minute to get off their phone to order...often results in people messing up their own orders.

Its flattering when people tell me that they want to order my favorite drink/food item. I love that they are acknowledging me as an individual and trust me...but I drink iced Americanos black (or matcha) and really like the vegetarian options. So I am going to give you the most popular items. Its mentally taxing when this happens. Its line when my English professor gives us a 5 page essay assignment on any topic relating to # of stories read for the course.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Grace Elliot said:


> I'm guessing a lot of people will have driving related peeves! I have several:
> - driver's being on the mobile phone whilst driving
> - driver's who ignore the highway code because their vehicle is larger than mine
> - driver's who take an age to notice the light has changed from red to green and make me miss the light change.
> ...


I really hate when a lane is closed for construction and everyone is moving to a single lane, except the arse who is more important than everyone else and just drives down the closing lane until the last minute until someone lets him, thus jumping ahead of about 50 cars who moved over early.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> I really hate when a lane is closed for construction and everyone is moving to a single lane, except the arse who is more important than everyone else and just drives down the closing lane until the last minute until someone lets him, thus jumping ahead of about 50 cars who moved over early.


That's annoying to me too, but mostly because of that driver's apparent sense of entitlement. I wonder whether from a traffic-movement point of view it actually makes more sense to use both lanes while they're available. Suppose you have half a mile of road construction necessitating slower single-lane traffic. If everyone moves over early, you end up with 3/4 of a mile of single-lane traffic instead. Assuming that people are capable of merging smoothly and politely, might it be better for the traffic flow to wait until you _have_ to merge?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, pet peeves...  Numerous things!  I think what many of them have in common is that they are things that people do at those times when they don't care enough, when they're apathetic, not fully present, not mindful.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Susan in VA said:


> That's annoying to me too, but mostly because of that driver's apparent sense of entitlement. I wonder whether from a traffic-movement point of view it actually makes more sense to use both lanes while they're available. Suppose you have half a mile of road construction necessitating slower single-lane traffic. If everyone moves over early, you end up with 3/4 of a mile of single-lane traffic instead. Assuming that people are capable of merging smoothly and politely, might it be better for the traffic flow to wait until you _have_ to merge?


Good one! ...and especially when someone (who must be incredibly important because they don't have to live by the same rules as the rest of us) diverts through a gas-station in order to avoid part of the queue.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Vegas_Asian said:


> As a worker in the food industry....My pet peeves...
> 1. People who don't know what they want to order at drive.
> 2. People who want to change their order when I am handing them their order. (This is different if a mistake was made...though if you teen just changed their mind...take control of the situation)
> 3. Those who think the tip jar is resource for achieving exact change.
> ...


Wow, some people are so rude and arrogant! 
A good friend of mine is a waitress. She told me never to be rude to the waiting staff (not that I ever would) because you don't know what happens in the kitchen. There are horror stories, hopefully urban myths, of chefs spitting in food -when a customer has been especially rude and unpleasant!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Other people's noise. It drives me insane. Other people's TV, radio, mp3 player, mobile phone conversation, etc. I LOVE peace and quiet. Sssshhhhh. ...


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Standing in line (supermarket, fast food place, etc) behind someone talking on their cell phone.  I really DON'T want to hear their conversation.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

People who are waiting in their car for something or someone and they don't park on the next to the curb (if they do its in the most inconvenient place, high traffic areas or right at a turn in the wrong direction), block empty parking spaces, it in front of parked cars they watched an person climb into to leave.  I say they should just park in a space

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Susan in VA said:


> That's annoying to me too, but mostly because of that driver's apparent sense of entitlement. I wonder whether from a traffic-movement point of view it actually makes more sense to use both lanes while they're available. Suppose you have half a mile of road construction necessitating slower single-lane traffic. If everyone moves over early, you end up with 3/4 of a mile of single-lane traffic instead. Assuming that people are capable of merging smoothly and politely, might it be better for the traffic flow to wait until you _have_ to merge?


A half a mile would be nice. Usually our road constructions goes on for 4 or 5 miles. Lane closure signs start either a half a mile or mile ahead of the closure depending on speed of traffic.
And no they think they are entitled to cut in where ever they please. Most have been racing to get to the head of the closure. Those usually do get stuck waiting a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

People who come ambling into a movie theatre after the movie has started, blocking the screen, making people stand so they can get to a seat, and usually mumbling and eating popcorn. How much pre-planning does it take to catch the start of a movie?


----------



## TiffanyNicole (Jul 28, 2013)

Tony Richards said:


> People who come ambling into a movie theatre after the movie has started, blocking the screen, making people stand so they can get to a seat, and usually mumbling and eating popcorn. How much pre-planning does it take to catch the start of a movie?


I have a few movie related pet peeves, which is unfortunate because I love going to the movies and usually end up annoyed. I hate when people come with small children to watch rated R movies.


----------



## lukemallory (May 13, 2013)

Ryan Gosling.

He is my nemesis.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

"Supervisors" who have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Losing lottery tickets are a bummer, too.  Just a little irritating.


----------



## lukemallory (May 13, 2013)

CatherineM said:


> Losing lottery tickets are a bummer, too. Just a little irritating.


Only if it's a _winning_ lottery ticket. And Ryan Gosling found it.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

People who are completely unaware of their surroundings.
You find them blocking the aisle in stores, blocking the road, blocking the sidewalk, etc, because they are either unaware that other people are behind them, waiting for them to move, or they just don't care.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

_Television "Crawlers" and "Overlays" _


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

NapCat said:


> _Television "Crawlers" and "Overlays" _


You are SO RIGHT!
I DESPISE those things and they are always covering up something you really wanted to see (like the contents of the note someone just got that you need to read for the rest of the show to make sense...) I HATE crawlers and overlays.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Amy Corwin said:


> You are SO RIGHT!
> I DESPISE those things and they are always covering up something you really wanted to see (like the contents of the note someone just got that you need to read for the rest of the show to make sense...) I HATE crawlers and overlays.


I hate ignorance!....What are crawlers and overlays (seriously, I have no idea)?


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

A few driving related ones:

1) Not passing in the passing lane.  It's called the passing lane for a reason.  Either you're passing someone, or get out of the way.

2) People who make a mistake and think it's ok to inconvenience everyone else to correct it.  You see them sitting there with their turn signal on, blocking the lane they're in while trying to get into the turning lane.  It's your mistake, don't make everyone else pay for it.  Just go straight ahead and turn around further up.  But no, that would be an inconvenience to them.

3) People who slow down in tunnels, ignoring the signs that say, 'Maintain speed thru tunnel.'

And I agree with the OP about the people talking one.  I was at a wedding a few weeks ago and ran into a guy who owed a building I used to go to as a child.  I mentioned this fact, and he was off and running, telling me everything about the building I didn't want to know.  I asked a few questions to be polite, and he just kept on talking.  Finally, he asks, "What do you do?"  I tell him I'm a software developer, and when he hears this he proceeds to tell me how he used to be a software developer too, and gives me his work history for another ten minutes.
It's like people don't know how to carry on conversations any more.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Grace Elliot said:


> What are crawlers and overlays (seriously, I have no idea)?



When you are watching a television program, you will often see the channel logo covering part of the screen; that is an overlay. Also while watching, there will be pop up advertisements or animations moving along the bottom 1/3 of the screen; those are crawlers. Very annoying.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NapCat said:


> When you are watching a television program, you will often see the channel logo covering part of the screen; that is an overlay. Also while watching, there will be pop up advertisements or animations moving along the bottom 1/3 of the screen; those are crawlers. Very annoying.


The absolute worst is when they cover up subtitles!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

My family at times.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

My pet peeve happens to be people who try to claim that the things that happen in infomercials are exaggerated and comical. I always ask them, "well then why is there a shotgun rack that attaches to your mattress?"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsV50T5uEyw

Or

"If people didn't need help correcting their putting, no one would have invented a way to practice while sitting on the toilet"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp5FAbJvUEY

I mean, no one would come up with this kind of stuff if there wasn't a real and legitimate need...right? Now excuse me while I go find my snuggie.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you Napcat and Nogdog. Wow, crawlers and overlays sound awful. I'm not conscious of seeing them (in the UK). Perhaps we don't have them here, or perhaps I'm just unobservant.
Oh yes, another peeve-LATENESS !  Specifically people who are late for appointments and then kick off because you see the person who arrived on time, before them.  Yesterday I had a client who wanted a morning appointment. Fair does, all the appointments were taken for the morning so the receptionist made a special slot quarter of an hour before morning consults start so she could be seen - Guess what? She arrived 20 minutes late and then kicked off that she wasn't the first person in! UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you Napcat and Nogdog. Wow, crawlers and overlays sound awful. I'm not conscious of seeing them (in the UK). Perhaps we don't have them here, or perhaps I'm just unobservant.
Oh yes, another peeve-LATENESS !  Specifically people who are late for appointments and then kick off because you see the person who arrived on time, before them.  Yesterday I had a client who wanted a morning appointment. Fair does, all the appointments were taken for the morning so the receptionist made a special slot quarter of an hour before morning consults start so she could be seen - Guess what? She arrived 20 minutes late and then kicked off that she wasn't the first person in! UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

More than people just being late, but those people who are _continuously and chronically_ late. They are continuously and chronically late to the point it is a 'joke' amongst friends that we can depend on that person being late and end up having to plan accordingly to accommodate that. (Not that I do that anymore, which has won me the sobriquet of being a humorless [email protected]$$. However, one person in particular has now made a more concerted effort to be on time so.... )

For that matter, anyone who shows a clear lack of regard for anyone else's convenience or comfort or time.

Having done a lot of reading on writing, done a lot of reading _of_ (other's) writing and starting on this path of trying to improve my _own_ writing, I find I get annoyed at weak writing, especially in tv shows and commercials (!). 'Gotta explain it because you just might not _get it_'-itis annoys me to no end.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

anderson_gray said:


> More than people just being late, but those people who are _continuously and chronically_ late. They are continuously and chronically late to the point it is a 'joke' amongst friends that we can depend on that person being late and end up having to plan accordingly to accommodate that. (Not that I do that anymore, which has won me the sobriquet of being a humorless [email protected]$$. However, one person in particular has now made a more concerted effort to be on time so.... )
> 
> For that matter, anyone who shows a clear lack of regard for anyone else's convenience or comfort or time.
> 
> Having done a lot of reading on writing, done a lot of reading _of_ (other's) writing and starting on this path of trying to improve my _own_ writing, I find I get annoyed at weak writing, especially in tv shows and commercials (!). 'Gotta explain it because you just might not _get it_'-itis annoys me to no end.


We always told the chronically late person to be there 20 minutes earlier than actually needed.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

cinisajoy said:


> We always told the chronically late person to be there 20 minutes earlier than actually needed.


Most excellent plan!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

People that talk with food in their mouth. GROSS


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

OK, venting spleen.

Neighbours who shout at one another. 
Actually, our neighbour but one...only they shout so loud we can hear them.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Everyone that drives, except for me of course


And my cat.  He likes to sit behind the keyboard and bite me.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

When teen girls (and parents of teen girls allow) are out in shorts that don't cover their whole butt. I don't care how fit someone is when I see this it is highly inappropriate.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Caddy said:


> People that talk with food in their mouth. GROSS


I used to have someone who would ring me for a chat while eating her dinner. Right in my ear. Now *that* is GROSS.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

NatashaHolme said:


> I used to have someone who would ring me for a chat while eating her dinner. Right in my ear. Now *that* is GROSS.


Definitely, gross.


----------



## LYC_Ryan (Aug 9, 2013)

I have mesophonia so the sound of people eating irritates me so much I have to leave the room before I kick them in the chin (I'm getting wound up just thinking about it). Also lazy people who just leave a mess for someone else to deal with, people who never have towels in their bathroom so I can't dry my hands, people who fake laugh after everything they say (usually because nobody else will!), also people who just seem to love the sound of their own voice, people who tailgate me because I'm not driving over the speed limit (I usually slow down - I have once stopped my car completely)...


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Flies  - just saying


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Poorly thought out headlines, like this one about the unfortunate injury of an Atlanta Braves player:

*Braves OF Heyward breaks jaw when struck by pitch*

No, Heyward did not break his jaw after being hit by a pitch -- the _baseball_ broke his jaw.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I really most find out who the heck Ryan Gosling is - he seems to provoke a lot of polarised opinion - whilst I remain happily oblivious.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

when work or school changes systems and a certain someone cannot access appropriate information to prepare for monday classes. grrr. I am trying to be a good student. I already outlined my first two chapters of each of my textbooks


----------

